# Diagrama de Fuente de tension regulable



## Juan (Jun 28, 2005)

Alguien tiene un circuito para armar una fuente de tension regulable de +12,-12 Volts, gracias


----------



## MaMu (Jun 29, 2005)

Aqui tienes un esquema sencillo, utilizando 7812 y su negativo 7912, pero recuerda que si quieres elevar el nivel de corriente, puedes optar por otros reguladores como el LM350 (para ir de 0.5A ... 3A )

Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Juan (Jun 30, 2005)

Muchisimas gracias, pero como hago para regular el voltaje, siempre lo tengo fijo en +/-12V, hay forma de ponerle algun potenciometro y variar la tension de salida?, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## MaMu (Jul 1, 2005)

Si, ya edito el circuito para que puedas modificar Tensión.


----------



## edwardgh (Nov 7, 2007)

alguien me podria decir el valor de los potenciometros me interesa hacer esta fuente se ve interesante

ah y un detalle en la imagen el cap4 y 5 dicen ke son de 100k pero no creo ke sean capacitores o si?  de cuanto voltaje son?

y tambien me sirve cambiar los capacitores 1 y 2 por uinos de 2200mF a 63v?

en realidad quiero hacer esta fuente la necesito para la escuela alguien me podria ayudar con esta información porfavor


----------



## mabauti (Nov 7, 2007)

> alguien me podria decir el valor de los potenciometros me interesa hacer esta fuente se ve interesante


el de los potenciometros es para el Lm317, bajate la hoja de datos ahi vienen especificados.



> y un detalle en la imagen el cap4 y 5 dicen ke son de 100k pero no creo ke sean capacitores o si? de cuanto voltaje son?


 Si son capacitores, sucede que se le fue la k; deben ser de 100nF



> y tambien me sirve cambiar los capacitores 1 y 2 por uinos de 2200mF a 63v?


depende mucho del valor del transformador, en este caso si los puedes cambiar


----------



## edwardgh (Nov 8, 2007)

gracias por la respuesta lo que encontre por ahi fue esta imagen 







segun yo necesitare potenciometros de 5k estoy en lo correcto?

y ya por ultimo el diagrama que utilizare sera el de la imagen amarilla puesto que necesito que la fuente sea variable hasta +/- 12volts y maximo 1 amp de corriente

per como es mi primer curso de electronica aun tengo poco conocimiento de todo esto, si alguien seria tan amable de ayudarme con decirme cuales son las partes que necesitare para hacer esta fuente

lo que puedo deducir es.

1 transformador de mas del voltaje al que quiero que sea mi fuente 36v para arriba supongo, para que me entregue voltaje suficiente en cada terminal y poder hacer funcionar los reguladores, con respecto a la corriente pues que sea mayor a la ke necesito.

2 capacitores de 2000microf a 63v. (cap1 y 2 de la imagen)
2 capacitores de 100microf a 63v. (cap6 y 7 de la imagen)
2 capacitores de 100nf a 63v? (aqui tengo duda con la nf, que sig tambien son micro?)
1 LM7812 
1 LM7912
2 Potenciometros de 5k
2 resistencias (que no se de ke valor seran)

estoy bien asi? o estoy comprando cosas que no necesitare para hacer la fuente


----------



## mabauti (Nov 8, 2007)

si quieres que la fuente sea variable necesitaras el lm317 y el lm337; el transformador debera ser de (12+3)*2/1.414 ≈ 22VCA con toma central (utiliza uno de 24) a 2A (si solo utilizaras 1A por rama) o 3A (si utilizaras la maxima corriente de los reguladores).

quiza llegues a necesitar unos disipadores pequeños.

En lugar del los capacitores del 100nF utiliza los que te indica la figura (0.1uF y 1uF)



> 2 resistencias (que no se de ke valor seran)


Estan en la figura : 240 ohms


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 8, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> si quieres que la fuente sea variable necesitaras el lm317 y el lm337; el transformador debera ser de (12+3)*2/1.414 ≈ 22VCA con toma central (utiliza uno de 24) a 2A (si solo utilizaras 1A por rama) o 3A (si utilizaras la maxima corriente de los reguladores).
> 
> quiza llegues a necesitar unos disipadores pequeños.
> 
> ...



Me parece uqe el transformador queda grueso, con uno de 15 o hasta 12 me parece que anda.
Los disipadores no seran anda pequeños, y menos si el transformador es tan grande
Saludos.

EDIT: Me parece uqe interprete mal lo que decia mabauti, si el transformador es de 24 entre terminales del secundario partido (es decir 12 + 12) esta perfecto. Perdon si era asi. Lo del disipador lo mantengo.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 8, 2007)

> Me parece uqe el transformador queda grueso, con uno de 15 o hasta 12 me parece que anda.


con uno de 12 lo maximo que le puede dar sería 8.5 volts por rama, y el de 15 sería 10v por rama; y el lo que desea es ±12V


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 8, 2007)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> > Me parece uqe el transformador queda grueso, con uno de 15 o hasta 12 me parece que anda.
> 
> 
> con uno de 12 lo maximo que le puede dar sería 8.5 volts por rama, y el de 15 sería 10v por rama; y el lo que desea es ±12V



Me permito disentir

Con uno de 12 V despues de la rectificacion tienes 12*1.4=16.8V menos los 3V de caida en el regulador 13.8V (casi 14)  no se que calculo estamso haciendo diferente.
Obviamente yo hablo del voltaje AC en cada rama del transformador, suponiendo un transformador de bobinado secundario doble.

Saludos.

EDIT: Me parece que estamos diciendo lo mismo, pero yo hablo de una sola rama y digo un transformador de tanto mas tanto, y tu dices un transformador de dos tantos con salida por el medio.
Pero me parece que hablamso de la misma cosa, como dije en el edit del post anterior.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Uno habla de un transformador de 6-0-6VCA (mabauti), 3 salidas  y el otro de 12VCA (electroaficionado), 2 salidas.
Estan hablando (Discutiendo) de 2 cosas distintas.
Eso tiene mucho merito !


----------



## edwardgh (Nov 13, 2007)

hola hola yo de nuevo pues con la novedad que ahora el ingeniero no s modifico el proyecto de la fuente variable de +/- 12V ahora tambien quiere que le variemos la corriente a 1A maximo como hago eso? no tengo ni idea

lo bueno de todo esto es que aun no implemento la fuente ni tampoco eh comprado los materiales  solo lo eh simulado en workbench por cierto que no eh podido hacer que el maximo voltaje que me entregue sean los 12V aprox ahorita me esta entregando arriba de 20V les adjunto una fotografia de como lo tengo en la simulacion para que le echen una revisada y me avisen si hay algo mal o como poder hacer para conseguir esos +/-12V max

bueno todas sus respuestas me han sido de mucha mucha ayuda gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2007)

Esta solucion es lo mas sencillo que hay, requiere otro regulador trabajando como limitador de corriente. Debera ser del mismo tipo que regula tension.
Si quieres ver mejor el esquema:
http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/nationalsemiconductor/DS009063.PDF


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 13, 2007)

No uso ese programa de simulacion. . . Pero no falta conectar la masa del transformador?
Saludos.


----------



## edwardgh (Nov 15, 2007)

pues sucede que despues de sueldar todos los capacitores reguladres fuente y todo el circuito me entrega diferentes voltajes (-11.56V y 9.3V) cual creen que sea la falla?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 15, 2007)

Pero no es regulable?
Regula hasta esos voltajes solamente?
Saludos y postea mas información.


----------



## edwardgh (Nov 18, 2007)

si la fuente se supone que deberia regular desde 0 hasta +/- 12v

pero solo llega hasta -11.56V y 9.3V donde queda el resto del voltaje

como hago para obtener los 12volts en ambas salidas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2007)

¿ Que tensiones tienes ANTES de los reguladores ? (Sobre C7 y C8 )


----------



## gabrielg (Nov 19, 2007)

Hola amigos

Un transformador de 12+12 es chico. El valor pico es de 17 V (aprox), debemos restarle las caidas en los diodos (1.5 a 2 V) y la tensión diferencial entre Salida-Entrada del LM723 (unos 3 V), lo que da una tensión máxima de = 17-2-3= 12V. A esto debemos agregarle que tiene ripple y si el transformador no es muy bueno....

Mejor sería uno de 15 V + 15 V y cuidado con la corriente....

Una alternativa válida podría ser una fuente con el famoso LM723, ajustable en tensión y corriente.

Tambien podría ser una fuente conmutada ajustable. Si quieren, la coloco en el foro...


----------



## remi93 (Oct 17, 2010)

alguien sabe como se conecta este componente por que pide 3 conexiones  LM 317 K


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2010)

Bajás el datasheet y te fijás cómo van las patas. La que sea el "IN" va a la tensión de entrada, "ADJ" es la del ajuste y "OUT" es la salida.
No tiene ni vueltas ni misterio.

En el caso de los TO3, la carcasa es la tercera pata.

Saludos


----------



## remi93 (Oct 20, 2010)

gracias amigo me sirvio tu ayuda!!!! y otra cosa. sabes donde se conecta un simbolo que es el de tierra por que aveces ai se conecta el negativo o positivo pero a veces salen todos conectados parece que se pone con un  trozo de metal o tornillo una cosa asi un ejemplo 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm
ai abajo del condensador c1 sale ese simbolo no se si se va a un tonillo o que por que eso sale de el negativo!!!!!! por favor tengo ese problema


----------

